
Show HN: Culture Queries – The best questions to ask during your job interview - lynnetye
https://www.keyvalues.com/culture-queries
======
lynnetye
Hi everyone, Lynne here! I built Key Values and launched it on HN 3 months
ago. It's been a lot of fun as a solo founder, but definitely challenging too.
One thing I'm trying to do is provide more valuable tools for anyone wanting
to take a culture-first approach to their job search. So, to help people make
the most of their interviews, and as an alternative to traditional content
marketing, I built Culture Queries.

I'll continue adding questions over time, so feel free to contribute some if
you have any! Thanks in advance for your feedback, and I'll be around to
answer any questions you might have.

Ps. This is my first attempt at side project marketing (so much fun), and I
highly recommend it to other developers.

~~~
GordonS
I selected an option from. Each section and hit the button - nothing happens?
I'm on Android if it makes any difference.

Also, what exactly is your product/service? How is it monetised (or planned to
be)?

~~~
lynnetye
Hm. I'll try to debug that, thanks for telling me.

Key Values helps job-seeking engineers find teams that share their values. I'm
not currently charging for my service, but will likely charge a monthly
subscription to companies to post their profiles (and also charge to help
curate them). Down the line, it's possible I'll always take a placement fee,
but not set yet.

~~~
Drdrdrq
I found myself wishing for other options. At least in the start you could
allow users to enter other answers, so that you can learn them...

------
pgroves
....and if you're a recruiter, these are the issues to address in your sales-
pitch. I can't believe I still get cold emails to work for 80hr weeks but only
if _I_ am good enough.

~~~
cracell
"Are you good enough to be unpaid and overworked?! Then boy do I have the job
for you!" \- Recruiter who can't understand why they only get replies from
entry level people

~~~
opportune
Wow, I can't wait to take a job with some worthless equity, no/terrible
benefits, and less salary than I made as a 21 year old college graduate!

------
jogjayr
Great concept and website (and kudos on the witty domain name!). The questions
(at least the ones I could see) are useful and it's great there are
explanations of what you might want to pay attention to in the answer.

The only negative: I'm not a huge fan of having to enter my email to see all
the questions. Isn't there some other way?

~~~
lynnetye
I giving everything else for free, so I decided it'd be okay to ask for an
email address. While I hope you won't, you can always unsubscribe. (Ps. I
replied to a similar comment elsewhere.)

~~~
jakeisnotadog1
You should be aware that you might be subject to GDPR - after May, gaining
consent in this sort of way (as a precondition of receiving a service) isn't
going to be legal in the EU any more. I'm guessing you're in the US, but this
may be applicable to you as well, as some of the people accessing your site
will be from the EU.

More information here: [https://ico.org.uk/for-organisations/guide-to-the-
general-da...](https://ico.org.uk/for-organisations/guide-to-the-general-data-
protection-regulation-gdpr/lawful-bases-for-
processing/consent/?q=data+protection+officer)

------
Fede_V
I've done a lot of interviews for work, and I make it very clear to the
candidate that the questions they ask me won't be used to evaluate them and
that they are purely for their benefit.

Candidates have just had a very stressful interview, I don't want them to have
to worry about choosing to impress me versus getting the information they
really seek. Obviously this doesn't apply if they ask questions that reveal
massive red flags (like something utterly racist or sexist) but so far that's
never happened in over 70+ interviews.

To emphasize the fact that questions are for the benefit of the interviewee,
if I'm interviewing someone that's foreign and I happen to speak their
language, after the interview is over I close the computer and switch to their
language to make it clear that we are now having a conversation and they can
relax and be informal.

~~~
chias
I suspect from your comment that you didn't go through and submit the form on
the page. It doesn't give you questions to ask to make yourself look good, but
gives you questions to ask to get the "real" answers to things that are
important to you.

For example, you can't just ask your interviewer "how's the work-life balance
here?" for the same reason as your interviewer isn't going to ask you "do you
have a good work ethic?" \-- because there's an obviously "right" answer so
you're not going to get much useful information out of it. If you select that
you're interested in work-life balance, this application suggests you ask
something along the lines of "How responsive are people to emails/Slack over
the weekends and after 6pm?" and provides a brief explanation of why you might
ask that question and how it relates to your actual interest. IMO it's a great
basis for a question to ask because it doesn't have an obviously "right"
answer, though personally I would tweak it somewhat.

Overall this application seems very thoughtfully put together and I am
impressed.

~~~
nishs
On the other hand, I find questions such as "how responsive are people to
emails/Slack over the weekends and after 6pm?" utterly loathsome.

It is immediately obvious that the question is just a veiled attempt at asking
about the work-life balance.

From the perspective of both the interviewee and the interviewer, I much
rather prefer the more straightforward question "how's the work life balance
here?", with the expectation that the interviewer is honest enough to engage
in an healthy, open discussion on the topic.

~~~
ohitsdom
Interesting, why do you loathe that question? I don't view it as a veiled
attempt to get info or a way to trick the interviewer.

To me, it's a specific way to measure work life balance. Most HR departments
love to preach work life balance, but if the entire team is expected to be
responsive during off hours then you have a problem. When asked "how's your
work life balance?" it's easy to answer "good" without much reflection. Asking
specifics helps get to the reality quicker and is more likely to get specific
details.

------
hitekker
These are good questions with good presentation, but checkboxes are not
values.

They're ideals. Nice-sounding, most everyone would pay lip service to, but not
achievable within the constraints of the here-and-now.

I can say that I want my strategies to be design-driven, product-driven, and
data-driven--- but does that mean I value them all equally?

No. Values, in my mind, are ordered lists: unlike ideals, they are grounded by
priorities. Some values supersede other values, contradict existing values,
or, very rarely, are equal in importance and can co-exist.

Do I want to be parent-friendly or do I want people to be available at all
hours of the day?

Do I want a close-knit-family-culture or do I want people to treat it as a
9-5?

As a certain maligned CEO has said[1], to build company values you need to ask
first and foremost "What is your company willing to give up?"

Once the answer has been established , then the particular wording of
questions for your interviews will matter.

But not before.

[1] [https://qz.com/1066756/mark-zuckerberg-explains-how-to-
write...](https://qz.com/1066756/mark-zuckerberg-explains-how-to-write-
company-values-that-actually-matter/)

~~~
b0rsuk
I would even say they are not values, they're _slogans_. I'm puzzled by the
overwhelmingly positive reception this site gets. These are not things I'm
interested about. I don't speak corpospeak. I mean...

Friends outside work This is farce. The only way to have friendship with with
your team members is to leave the job - or the person you like leaves the job.
There's inherent conflict of interest. Never underestimate the lengths people
are willing to go to get more money or social status at your expense.

Bonded by love of product Love of product ? What's that ? Packaging fetish ? I
could understand solving problems you care about personally. Solving problems
that are fun to solve. But to love product ?

Has good beer Shortcut to obesity and death to grey matter.

Rapidly growing team Why is that an advantage ? Maybe if you're looking for a
position as a recruiter / HR specialist. It can disguise high employee
rotation.

Promotes from Within, Wears Many Hats, Internal Mobility, EQ > IQ, Heavily
Team Oriented, Engages with Community... I have no clue what these are about.

~~~
yks
You gonna have a bad time in Silicon Valley with attitude like yours, young
man :)

------
pascalxus
the #1 question you should ask in an interview is, how many people have left
the team or the company in the last year as a percentage of the whole. That
will tell you about the retention. In my many years of experience, I've
noticed that people tend to stay at companies they like. If a company is
loosing more people, it reflects quite poorly on the company.

~~~
HumanDrivenDev
There's a flipside to that. I work at a place where turnover is extremely low.
While it makes for a very friendly workplace, there are downsides. I've been
here a year and a half and I'm still the new guy. And naturally, there's no
room for advancement.

~~~
redblacktree
In addition, this can also mean that they'll keep people who are a net-
negative to the team. I have worked in such a place. Some folks really should
have been fired and it dragged down the rest of the team.

~~~
hateduser2
How could you say such a thing? It seems like they’d need to be doing some
pretty absurd stuff that you can say they should’ve been fired with such
confidence

~~~
humanrebar
> ...they’d need to be doing some pretty absurd stuff...

No, the team would just have to be more productive if the should-have-been-
fired people stayed home and offline on any given day.

~~~
vonmoltke
I may be an oddball, but in over 15 years I have yet to work with such a
person (as a team member at least; middle management is a different story).
That includes almost ten years at ablarge defense contractor. I worked with
plenty who provided little positive value, but everyone I worked with provided
some.

~~~
humanrebar
> ...I have yet to work with such a person...

I have absolutely worked with bad architects who dreamed up giant frameworks
that had basically all the features of an operating systems. In the end, the
whole project had to be scrapped. And all the other developers had to be
(slowly) retrained to learn that <smart architect> was wrong about many
things.

I have absolutely worked with bad individual contributors that likewise wasted
other peoples' time through shoddy work or a lack of empathy for other
individual contributors. Often they ended up working on infrastructure groups,
but they could work anywhere.

I have also worked with egotistical engineers that liked pedantry and debate
over actual work. If you wanted to get things done, you basically learned how
to avoid their input before shipping.

There are lots of other examples here. I didn't even go into different kinds
of net-negative managers.

------
hoodoof
It annoys me to be forced to give me email address.

OK to try to manipulate me into it, like this does, I accept that.

But in the end if I really don't want to hand over my email address it should
still let me get the thing I want.

~~~
electic
Agreed and this brings up a big point. One of the most important things I have
learned over the years is to look at the product. In a way, a product is like
a painting and it is highly representative of the team that made it.

Is it fine art or throw away art? See how the team talks about their product.
Their attention to detail and in this case how they treat their users. It
tells you a lot about their values and how they, themselves, treat each other.

~~~
lynnetye
I _think_ you're talking about Key Values/Culture Queries here, so let me
chime in:

The team behind Key Values and Culture Queries is just me (oh hi! ) and I care
tremendously about my users. Since I've been working full time for the last
6-7 months to build these incredibly valuable resources for people without
charging for it, I thought it'd be okay to ask for an email address in
exchange. I mean, you can always unsubscribe?

If you find my content to be high quality and interesting enough to want more
of it, and you feel frustrated that you aren't getting more... why not stay in
touch and let me continue delivering you high quality content? (Serious
question.)

Ps. You can always spend 20 seconds going back, selecting fewer values, and
seeing the results for those. I won't be mad. Pinky promise.

~~~
fourstar
Wait. Earlier you said this was a side project ("side project marketing"), but
now you say you've been working on this full-time for the last 6-7 months.
Which one is it? :P

~~~
lynnetye
Key Values is my main product. I first thought of it at the end of March and
then went full time at the end of May. (Full story if you want it here:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/@lynnetye/how-i-went-from-
indie...](https://www.indiehackers.com/@lynnetye/how-i-went-from-indie-lurker-
to-indie-hacker-d1042ffa5f))

Culture Queries is my side project marketing attempt for Key Values. I've been
working on Culture Queries for a few weeks on and off.

~~~
fourstar
Ah, gotcha. Well, hell! Good luck. Site looks nice.

------
trevyn
Hmmmm, seems to be missing "total compensation". ;)

------
jrowley
This is fantastic timing! I was just about to ask on HN about this yesterday
as I've got an upcoming interview and am concerned about accessing culture.
THANK YOU!

~~~
lynnetye
Who doesn't love it when the HN stars align?

Good luck! And let me know if there's any help/advice/resources I can give
you.

------
abraae
Everything about this is excellently done. I was about to call out the favicon
but { key : values } is clever.

------
pburkard88
I was previously an instructor at a data science bootcamp and helped bootcamp
grads get their first jobs. You’re missing questions specific to data science
:), but still, this is a good resource. I'd be curious if you're looking at
machine learning or statistical techniques to really maximize the value of
information/recommendations...sometimes people don't realize they don't even
know what they want!

------
cantrip
I'm not a fan of the name "Culture Queries" as that harkens back to the
pernicious "not a culture fit" excuse, which is a term used by folks in order
to discriminate against candidates under the guise of some amorphous "culture"
when really they're just too old, female, gay, or black to hire.

~~~
b6
Not necessarily. If I were hiring and you expressed something like that to me,
I might say you're not a culture fit (with me), and it doesn't have anything
to do with your age, gender, sexual orientation, or ethnicity, because I don't
even know those things about you.

~~~
cantrip
But what exactly are you referring to when you say they're not a culture fit?

~~~
b6
"Not a culture fit" could easily mean something like "this person and I have a
very fundamental (probably irreconcilable) disagreement about something
important". Fundamental disagreements are probably going to result in
disagreements about things that emanate somehow from the more fundamental
thing.

For example, some people seem to think that when they go to work, they do so
voluntarily as part of a mutually beneficial arrangement with their employer.
Some people think something more like that they are forced to work and are
essentially a slave. These two people will probably have disagreements about
ideas that are further from the root than their idea about whether they are
essentially free or slaves.

If I were looking for someone to work with, I would be looking not just for
the necessary skills, but for deep compatibility. You seemed to be saying "not
a culture fit" is just a way of rejecting people without seeming
racist/sexist, but I think it's pretty clear that's not true.

~~~
cantrip
But the example you cited is not a legitimate legal reason to dismiss a
candidate in the United States. It is a philosophical belief and thus
protected by the Equality Act of 2010.

~~~
b6
I think I've shown your original contention is wrong, or at least incomplete
or simplistic. I'm not qualified or inclined to debate US law.

~~~
cantrip
I wholeheartedly disagree and do not believe you have done anything other than
support my thesis.

Fundamental disagreements about something important are the very definition of
political / philosophical belief.

If someone does not possess the technical skills to do the job, they can be
dismissed from consideration, but "compatibility" with your preexisting
beliefs is in no way a valid reason.

Could you legally disqualify me from employment because I disagree with you on
this very point? No. But you seem to be saying that you would anyway.

~~~
b6
Your original contention was that only racists/sexists/whatever-ists hide
behind "not a culture fit". That wasn't true. Now you seem to want to talk
about some legal point. As I said, I don't want to discuss legality, that's
some other topic.

~~~
cantrip
Refusing to defend your statements is not a compelling way to win an argument.

If you believe that you can dismiss a candidate because you have "fundamental
disagreements" about politics you are incorrect.

My contention is not that "culture fit" is used exclusively to bar candidates
because of race/sex/etc, but that it is used in that way and that it is
impossible to know what culture fit even means because it means different
things to different people.

To some people, such as yourself, it means something that is not a valid
reason to dismiss a candidate.

If nothing else, please respond to this question: If my company does not have
a dress code, but the "culture" of the place is that everyone generally
dresses in button down shirts and slacks every day. Furthermore, I believe
fundamentally that people work more productively when they dress nicely, by my
definition of what nice is, and that there is greater team cohesion when they
do so.

Then a fully qualified candidate walks into my office wearing clean, but baggy
jeans, a hat with a sticker on it, tilted to the side, sneakers, and a
t-shirt. He actually mentions in the interview that his style is important to
him and part of what defines him.

Can I dismiss this candidate on the grounds that he is not a culture fit for
my organization?

------
bllguo
Very cool - I always have problems with asking interviewers questions in
general. This is a unique and valuable niche imo. I'll definitely try to use
this in a future interview. Enjoyed the fake questions as well - hope the
newsletters have more of the same charm

Not sure if someone else has said this - one thing is that I was slightly
overwhelmed at first by how many values there were to choose from. Maybe you
could show the top 3-5 most popular values in each category (Daily Routines,
Team Values, etc.) and let users expand the list if they want? Someone might
not care for anything in Strategy, for instance, and wouldn't need to see the
entire sub-list.

~~~
lynnetye
It's really hard for me to maintain two separate personas (which is why I have
always highly valued "Friends Outside of Work") so I'll do my best to keep it
as real as I can in my newsletters. Thanks for giving me a chance!

Re: too many tags, I get really mixed feedback on this. In some ways, my goal
with Key Values is to expose people to the diversity of engineering cultures
that exist! While it may be overwhelming, it says a lot about what's out there
and will hopefully provide encouragement for people and help them get excited
about changing jobs (when it is otherwise a pretty dreadful experience).
Woops, I'm rambling! tldr: you're right. Some day, I'll A/B test this.

~~~
bllguo
Hah, that was the most striking value in the entire list to me as well

That's a good point, I got over being overwhelmed real quick once I started
picking values. At that point I was more impressed at how many there were. I'm
definitely aware that there are two sides to this coin

edit: wondering if you thought about eventually sharing this information to
companies as well? Definitely has to be an opt-in thing for the user. Some
teams within companies might differ in some key values, so knowing what a
candidate prefers could lead to a more granular and accurate match. Would be
valuable for a company to know - enough for them to want to pay you, possibly

I personally would use such a feature, although the privacy concerns and such
might be too hairy to deal with

------
RobertRoberts
Well I applaud your efforts, starting a business is hard. But I see some
personal politics/preferences in your prompts, this may turn some people off.
I'd recommend going neutral with your questions and ideas. And if I am off
base on this, so be it.

But I have to work with a wide range of people, and I have found that leaving
personal things out of the business environment, and having everyone respect
this, allows everyone to work together regardless of their beliefs.

But listen to your results and your audience, I am just another voice in the
mix, and should be dismissed as much as the next moron.

------
ninjakeyboard
Pairing is "extreme programming's" (XP) peer review. I'd probably replace
Pairing with something that's inclusive of both Extreme approaches as well as
run of the mill code reviews.

~~~
djeikyb
i specifically value peer review in the form of daily pair programming. i am
six months into my first experience with the practice, and i currently value
it much more than distributed asynchronous peer review (eg github pr)

~~~
ninjakeyboard
At my startup, we don't have the luxury to spend time pairing every day. I
agree it's a great practice though.

------
asynchronous13
For what it's worth, the first question it recommended to me was the first
question I asked in my most recent interview. So good job picking out a
question that felt relevant to me.

~~~
lynnetye
That is amazing. Which one was it?!

------
RossM
Entering my email gave me the error "Substitution data too large"; probably
because I ticked all boxes.

    
    
        {"response":{"name":"SparkPostError","errors":[{"message":"Substitution data too large","description":"Transmission-level substitution data must be less than 100000 bytes","code":"2002"}],"statusCode":422}}

~~~
lynnetye
Very likely... I'll take a look, but so far, you're the only person who has
done that

~~~
RossM
Sorry, I break things :-) I actually wanted the questions to think about how
our company would respond to them since we don't implement many of them.

------
wlievens
I love the bit that's hidden under .blur-background :-D

------
alexdob
You got my email as soon as I unblured the questions at the bottom and read
what's there!

Seems like some pretty high quality content

------
andrewstetsenko
Smart questions during the interview is not only the way to show your interest
in a company as an applicant, but to know more about company culture and save
you time for the job/team that don't resonate with your values

------
BuckRogers
>On a scale from 1 to it's-literally-the-worst, how much do you hate giving
out your email address?

One! Because I maintain a throwaway email for this purpose. If it were to ever
get out of control I'll simply delete the account. :)

------
wunderg
Cards are broken on safari on the iPhone. Otherwise very valuable! Thank you.

------
paulus_magnus2
For this to be valuable we need company profiles with (current) answers filled
in. Most preferably down to the team / division granularity as workplace
quality can vary a lot between them

------
arca_vorago
Make sure to ask about IP ownership and other contractual issues that are
relevant to knowledge-workers, such as NDA's and non-competes.

------
Serow225
Very slick, congrats! I was hoping that it would come back with a list of
companies that matched the criteria, though :)

~~~
lynnetye
Ahh! That's what Key Values does (aka the main product and homepage)! I will
suggest companies on the Culture Queries results page in time, but decided to
launch it before adding that feature. It's validating to hear you ask for it
though. Thanks!

~~~
Serow225
Now I see it, cool! \- Might be worth doing something to highlight which page
you're on (colored text in header bar? 'tab'-like ) for people who land on a
sub-page like this? \- Might be worth adding a location filter for people that
are location-sensitive? \- Also might be worth having a 'clear selection'
button on all pages. \- For the Culture page, the select button is below the
fold.

Again congrats, very clean site!

------
marek12886
This is fantastic. Very useful and pragmatic. Can't wait to try all of these
out.

------
sattoshi
Why do I need to enter my email?

~~~
sumedh
You are not paying anything.

------
shouldgowork
Just me or is the layout messed up on iPhone? Can't see left half of routines.

------
pimmen
I applaud this application! Very thoughtful and comprehensive!

------
etrautmann
This is awesome, nice work!

------
iamjohnsears
Nice job!

------
bryan11
Nice work!

------
uu892
Some of these questions strike me as bizzare. Do I live in a bubble? Do people
actually care if their workplace has good beer, or whether everyone eats
together? And how can "Bonded by Love for Product" mean anything but drinking
the corporate koolaid?

~~~
ccmonnett
I work for a company that makes tools for B2B tech support. It helps to work
with people that give a darn about support (really helps if they've done it
themselves) to know that we're on the same page about helping our customers &
users.

This is in opposition to someone (who may otherwise be a fine employee) who
just wants to build React UIs, or a streaming ML backend, or whatever, and is
agnostic about what they ultimately work toward.

Organizations with both types of people can work well (and a mix is probably
healthy). Personally I prefer having confidence in the idea that the people
with whom I work have customer pain points top-of-mind rather than the most
kick-ass Spark/Cassandra/etc. cluster out there.

------
username223
> I learned to code in 2015, so I’m relatively new to the engineering world.
> Before becoming a web developer, I worked as an operations manager for
> Homejoy, managing 150+ people. Before that, I was a PhD candidate in
> Neuroscience at UCSF.

This deeply saddens me. You were on track to make an actual contribution to
human understanding, and make a comfortable living doing so, but you gave that
up to make people write programs to make other people scrub toilets for less
money, then you did... whatever this is.

You could have been a tenured neuroscience researcher, and contributed to our
understanding of how the brain works, but you did this instead.

~~~
lynnetye
In the strangest way, I really welcome this comment.

There's not much anyone can say to me that comes close to the confusion,
guilt, and pressure I felt making the decision to leave grad school. If I can
provide some context: I'm a Chinese American whose parents and older sister
are all tenured academic professors (in molecular biology, theoretical
physics, and neuroscience). Becoming a professor was my dream, so I was also
deeply saddened when I realized I couldn't devote my life to pursuing
scientific truth and discovery.

But turns out, it just isn't for me.

I was miserable in academia, and that misery felt like a betrayal to everyone
I knew, loved, and respected. To make things worse, I was also good at it
([https://neurotree.org/neurotree/publications.php?pid=57690&s...](https://neurotree.org/neurotree/publications.php?pid=57690&searchstring=&showfilter=all)).
When it came down to it, I felt like I was living someone else's life, and I
knew that my ability to make a positive impact on the world would be severely
limited by how unhappy I was.

To this day, I feel obligated to be on the side of making things better rather
than worse, and want to help people in whatever way I can. And while I'm no
longer developing therapies for Parkinsonian patients, I do believe that I am
still helping people. Key Values at its core is about helping people evaluate
their personal values, find teams that will energize them, and feel genuine
happiness from spending their waking hours doing work they love with people
they love.

Now I feel inspired and excited, and I feel like the work I do is incredibly
rewarding. I promise you I'll be able to do more for the world because I feel
this way.

Listen, I get it. It's annoying that so many people today are so privileged,
and here we are complaining about all of the amazing options we have. But this
is our reality. If you don't love how you spend your waking hours, it is your
responsibility to exercise your privilege and figure out what will. At the end
of the day, the only person who has to live with every decision you make is
you. So make sure you choose wisely.

Everyone wants to make a meaningful contribution to society, but that's just
too vague of a desire. Maintenance and cleaning staff are some of the most
overlooked and undervalued contributors, and thanks to Homejoy, I will forever
go out of my way to express my gratitude to them.

Lastly, just for the record, I was not an engineer at Homejoy. I was both a
city and regional manager, and I worked very closely with the cleaning
professionals who serviced the Bay Area. I guarantee there are _at least_ 100
people in the Bay who will tell you that I was the one who taught them how to
clean a toilet. I scrubbed hundreds of toilets alongside them, and several of
them continue to be friends of mine.

~~~
pdfernhout
A couple links to maybe help get over your misery.

First, here is why academia decades ago was a nicer place to be and tenure was
much easier to get -- meaning when parents tell you how great is was for them,
times have changed:
[https://www.its.caltech.edu/~dg/crunch_art.html](https://www.its.caltech.edu/~dg/crunch_art.html)

Second, academia is part of a larger process that stamps out most creativity
and independence in order to produce professionals who toe the line
ideologically:
[http://disciplinedminds.tripod.com/](http://disciplinedminds.tripod.com/)

Of course, that process starts much earlier than PhD programs:
[https://archive.org/details/TheUndergroundHistoryOfAmericanE...](https://archive.org/details/TheUndergroundHistoryOfAmericanEducation_758)

Good luck with your new directions. Wish I had know this decades ago myself.

BTW, on they joys of being a professional carpet cleaner:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20030807105050/http://www.unconv...](https://web.archive.org/web/20030807105050/http://www.unconventionalideas.com:80/bstcarer.html)
"More than a few people agree the best career would be one which provides
challenge, intellectual stimulation, and rewards for quality work. Many
however, would be surprised to discover they can have all of those benefits
and more in some of the unlikeliest of careers. Case in point: I'm a
professional carpet cleaner. Some people think this is a second-rate career. I
don't agree with them. Carpet cleaning gives me challenges, intellectual
stimulation, and many other rewards. To prove this, permit me to walk you
through one of my work days."

~~~
lynnetye
Man, I wish you sent me these about 6 years ago! It was hard to get out of my
own way, and over my misery, but I was able to!

Thank you for sharing these :D

